# Early spring muskie trolling.



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Is it worth trying to troll this early for muskie? The lake looks no good for walleye fishing so wanting to try and get out. West branch or clear fork are thr closest for me so dont know which would be better and a general speed to start out at. Thanks for any info 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

jmyers8 said:


> Is it worth trying to troll this early for muskie? The lake looks no good for walleye fishing so wanting to try and get out. West branch or clear fork are thr closest for me so dont know which would be better and a general speed to start out at. Thanks for any info
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


February used to be the best time at Dale Hollow.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Check water temps , I like 40 or better . Fish the shallowest end of the lake on the nothern exposure or north shoreline . Use your electronics to find where the fish are staging first , sometimes they have their tails against the bank sometimes they are in 4-8fow . But short line trolling is a preferred method this time of the year . anywhere from 4'- 20' of line out depending depth you want to target . I usually start around 3.5 mph and work up to 4 mph , but use your electronics to locate them. Then let the fish tell you want they want , with an understanding the water is still a bit cold and the bite window may still be very limited . Tuff shads to even 22 shorts


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Now that the temp is prolly over 40 think tomorrow would be worth a shot when the sun is up good maybe they will be active sunning themselves?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes there are fish shallow right now ! They will stay there in the shallows on the right day .


----------



## jessco (Mar 23, 2019)

Bulldawg said:


> Check water temps , I like 40 or better . Fish the shallowest end of the lake on the nothern exposure or north shoreline . Use your electronics to find where the fish are staging first , sometimes they have their tails against the bank sometimes they are in 4-8fow . But short line trolling is a preferred method this time of the year . anywhere from 4'- 20' of line out depending depth you want to target . I usually start around 3.5 mph and work up to 4 mph , but use your electronics to locate them. Then let the fish tell you want they want , with an understanding the water is still a bit cold and the bite window may still be very limited . Tuff shads to even 22 shorts


is that you AL?


----------

